# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ .. 2009 - 2010 > إرشيف بطولة أمم أفريقيا للمحليين 2011 >  >  السودان يتأهل للمربع الذهبي

## خالد عيساوي

*صعد منتخبنا الوطني للمربع الذهبي بعد تغلبه علي نظيره النيجري بضربات الجزاء الترجيحية 4-3 بعد تعادل المنتخبين ايجابيا 1-1 في شوطي المباراة وشوطيها الاضافيين
:vor::vor::vor:
:A12:
                        	*

----------


## كته

*الله اكبر ولله الحمد
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*مليووووووووووووون  مبروووووووووك  للوطن
*

----------


## كته

*نحن فى السودان اخوه
نعشق  السودان ونهوى
واختلاف الراى فينا
يجعل  الغشاش اقوى
*

----------


## مرهف

*الف مبروك الولادة المتعثرة
بس بعد البطولة من المفترض
ان يبحث مازدا عن فريق درجة ثانية او ثالثة
ليدربه وبلاش لعب باسم الوطن
...

*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

الف مبروك الولادة المتعثرة
بس بعد البطولة من المفترض
ان يبحث مازدا عن فريق درجة ثانية او ثالثة
ليدربه وبلاش لعب باسم الوطن
...



 اذا شال الكاس .. ما اظن
                        	*

----------


## عبدالغفاراحمدحامد

*الوطن فوق كل شى ولاكن دى مافريق ولاحاجة ديل مجموعة دراويش
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالغفاراحمدحامد
					

الوطن فوق كل شى ولاكن دى مافريق ولاحاجة ديل مجموعة دراويش



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
يااااااااااا راااااااااااااجل دا كلامك
                        	*

----------

